# Angelurlaub in Spanien?



## Marius (8. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen beisammen,
ich interessiere mich zur Zeit für Angelreisen in Spanien. Ich will Welsangeln und Scharzbarschangeln betreiben und bin dabei auf obige Adresse gestossen. Wer war schon einmal da und kann etwas über die Region am Ebro/Matarrana berichten. Lohnt sich das dort im April zu angeln?


----------



## karpfen2000 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Spanien?*

moin Marius,

ich kann dir nichts über die gegend sagen wo du gerne fischen wilst, aber ich fische schon 6 jahre am ebro in Riba Roja und kann dir sagen april ist nicht so toll du soltest lieber im September gehen da ist meiner meinung nach der beste monat für waller und co.#6

mfg karpfen 2000


----------



## herrm (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Spanien?*

Hallo Marius ,
der April ist normal ein guter Monat für Wels u. Zander.
Ist halt auch abhängig wie lang der Winter war ,vor allem 
Wassertemperatur.

Würde dir aber raten dich weiter oben zu orientieren ,
im Flachwasser ,da sich dieses doch sehr schnell erwärmt.

2-3 Grad sind in der Jahreszeit schon viel
gerade was die beislust bedrifft.


----------



## powermesh (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Spanien?*

habe im matarrana am april gut gefangen!beim wack ist es gut!bei schlechtem wetter bleibst im matarrana,beim gutem wetter gehst in den ebro!hast bei hochwasser immer die möglichkeit dich in den matarrana zurückzugehen:bei oli(urlaub nach mass)ist es sehr gut.waren dieses jahr auch unten aber die welse wollten nicht so.(zu kaltes wetter)einige leute hatten gut-sehr gut Zander gefangen.es gibt auch eine dvd von taffi mit welsen von 190-250cm die per mail bestellt werden können.(ca18 euro)


----------



## Bassattack (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Spanien?*

Hallo Marius ich bin in Deltebre und spanien aufgewachsen ,ich kenn denn Ebro besser als meine westentasche ,und kenn alle deutschen und holländischen angel guides von Delta del Ebro biss Tortosa und Ribaroja Fayon Mequinenza Caspe ,ich bin geborener spanier und wenn du mir genau sagst wo genau du angeln willst am Ebro dann kannn ich dir die besten stellen sagen und die besten metoden um dicke schwarzbarsche und Zander zu fangen ,zu welsen brauch ich dir eigentlich kein tipp geben die gibts unten am ebro in überfluss ,einfach ne 300grm Karausche oder Rotfeder oder grosse Lauben auf grund oder mit scvhwimmer ,spielt keine rolle wie die beissen immer.


----------



## Bassattack (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Spanien?*



Marius schrieb:


> Guten Morgen beisammen,
> ich interessiere mich zur Zeit für Angelreisen in Spanien. Ich will Welsangeln und Scharzbarschangeln betreiben und bin dabei auf obige Adresse gestossen. Wer war schon einmal da und kann etwas über die Region am Ebro/Matarrana berichten. Lohnt sich das dort im April zu angeln?



Laut deines schreiben kann ich verstehen so ungefähr ,du möchtest angelbetrieb für turisten öffnen oberhalb von Fayon wo der Mattaraña in den Ebro mündet ,ich kann nur dir raten es dir zu überlegen ich kenne alle angel guides betriebe und die konkurenz ist sehr hoch einige angler aus deutschland die vor einigen jahren über Andress angelreissen gebucht haben oder über Müller wels angeln ,haben seit denn letzten jahren ihre eigenen erfahrungen gemacht und kennen sich schon am ebro aus ,und viele angler zahlen auch nicht mehr diese vorstellungen für welsfahrten,denn seit 2000 sind die angel guides so etwas zu Konkurenzkämpfen gekommen das einer die preisse höher haut als der andere und die Turis wollen und können es nicht mehr bezahlen |kopfkratFals du nur zum angel nach spanien möchtest kann ich dir die besten tipps und die besten stellen erklären wie genau du hinkommst und wie du zu dein grössten fischfang erfolg kommst .Wie gesagt der Ebro#6ist einfach das beste gewässer weltweit und wer da nix fängt der kann entweder nicht angeln oder er konnte es nie:qda spielt es keine rolle was für ein monat oder was für ein wetter .Mfg Bassattack


----------



## Bassattack (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Spanien?*

Ich selber wahr vor kurzen In Amposta etwas weiter oben von Ebro Delta zu besuch bei meiner Familie für 2 monaten ,das wahr von ende oktober bis ende november,ich habe schwarzbarsche,Welse und 7 kilo Zanders gefangen ,das erzählt man ein Deutschen angler und er glaubt es nicht,und weiter unten Richtung Deltebre in (LA Cava) wo ich aufgewachsen bin haben wir in 3 tagen 4 Grosse Palometas und 2 Bluefische gefangen beim schleppen mit meeräschen und mein gutewr freund Julian,wie gesagt wenn du mir sagst wo genau du angeln willst in spanien dann bist du genau richtig ,ich kann dir die geheimsten und die besten stelllen von Riomar bis nach Mequinenza nennen .Gruss Bassattack.


----------



## Bassattack (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Spanien?*

Achso ich habe in den letzten monaten mit den vorstant der GEneralitat del Ebro geredet und der Guardia civil man hatte mir erzählt das im ebro der wels bestand vernichtet werden soll,das ist kein schärz ,und sämtliche angelclubs von spanier das fangt von Ebro Delta bis hin nach Mequinenza ,werden aufgevordert sämtliche welse die gefangen werden und nicht zum verzehr mitgenommen werden müssen getötttet werden und an land gezogen werrden ,seit rund 2000 ist der Fischbestand zurückgegangen teilllweisse liegt es an den Wels (sirulo)er friest Zander schwarzbarsche und wolfsbarsche die in den Ebro münden .Und es wurden dieses jahr auch noch von den förster erkundet das einige nicht heimische fischarten endekt worden sind wie (sonnnenbarsche ,Schwarzbarsche,americanischer edelkrebs Zebra muschel welse und Zander )volgende fischarten werden die nächsten Jahre versucht zu beseitigen,ob ich das selber nicht verstehe aber es muss sein vor 13 Jahren wahren im Ebro nur Karpfen,Rotaugen und weissfischbestand heimisch Jahre darauf folgten immer wider durch Turisten neue nicht heimische fischarten im ebro .Gruss Bassattack.


----------



## heiko25 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Spanien?*

Hi

Ich schließe mich der Meinung von Karpfen2000 an.
Ich war ebreits 5 mal am Ebro, die Zeit von Anfang September bis Ende Oktober sind auch aus meiner sicht die erfolgreichsten Wallermonate

Wenn du das erste Mal hinfährst, empfehle ich dir ein Vollguiding durch egschultes Fachpersonal

Mfg


----------

